# Un tema de electricidad (tierra ) veanlo y denme su opinion



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2013)

hola , queria comprtir con ustedes este tema, no suelo hacerlo por que es mi trabajo y por que el gremio electrico es de bastante "mala gente" , pero es un tema que quizas les sorprenda.

1 --- seguridad intrinseca:
se usa mucho este termino y lo entiendo como que es un elemento que "naturalmente " es seguro.
y dare algun ejemplo:

un fusible calibrado es mas seguro que un interruptor automatico ?? .
si , por que el fusible no tiene piezas, la unica que le queda posible ante una sobre corriente es fundirse , abrirse, no falla.
sin embargo un interruptor  puede fallar o pegarse sus contactos.

ahora bien :
si diseño algo "intrinsecamente seguro" :

esto NO es: 
puedo hacer un interruptor termomagnetico que cuando haya un problema corte automaticamente, *pero * solo si esta bien .
por que si alguna pieza falla >>> el interruptor fallara y NO CORTARA, sus contactos quedaran cerrados  y no cortara.

esto SI es :
una PIA o interruptor termomagnetico que todo su mecanismo esta diseñado  PARA ABRIR si falla una pieza abre, si un resporte falla abre , sea lo que sea  ABRE .
todo esta diseñado para que ante una falla ABRA, por que todo el mecanismo tiende a abrir.
solo cierra si movemos la palanca con fuerza hacia arriba y todas las piezas estan bien.
y si alguna pieza posible de fallar tenderia a dejar la llave cerrada y que no abra : entonces esa pieza se la fabrica mas debil, para que sea la ultima en fallar, para que en ningun caso falle antes que otra.
esto si es un diseño intrinsecamente seguro .


se busca hacer cosas lo mas "infalibles posible" .
que naturalmente se comporten hacia lo seguro.
que si se da una o varias situaciones no deseadas o de falla dicho elemento proteja , o sea que si algo falla dicho elemento corte.
es , por dar una analogia:
supongamos que tenemos que proteger un tanque de gas, que puede levantar presion y explotar.
y hay que ponerle valvulas de seguridad.
pues.........
que hacemos ??? 
ponemos valvulas varias  que ante cualquier falla de ellas mismas se abran asi dejan salir el gas evitando que la presion sea excesiva y explote  ???  SI .
o ponemos una valvula y listo, y si algo falla y explota nos encojemos de hombros y decimos "no fue mi culpa !!! fallo la valvula .

y si es al revez:
No debe salir el gas ese de ninguna manera por que es toxico :
que hacemos ??
ponemos una valvula que si falla puede abrirse y liberar el gas ??? 
o ponemos valvulas que naturalmente estan cerrads, que es dificil abrirlas, que para abrirlas hay que seguir un procedimiento , por que naturalmente estan cerradas y aunque fallen siguen cerradas. ??? 


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

lo de recien fue solo un  par de ejemplos o una previa.
para lo que voy y desde hace mucho me tiene asombrado.
*LA PUESTA A TIERRA EN EDIFICIOS .*

Primero distingamos sus partes, asi no nos confundimos, por que suele confundirse la gente (y los tecnicos)  , tenemos
*"cable verde" .* lo llamaremos asi, y es eso: el cable que recorre toda la instalacion, este cable es eso: un cable , posee resisntecia minima y su seccion es lo que dicen las reglamentaciones.
*"jabalina o artefacto para conectar a tierrra" * esta es al varilla metalica que hace contacto con el terreno , podra ser una pica, jabalina, malla red, estructura o un autobus enterrado , no importa.
es un conductor y NO tiene esto 10 ohms ni 5 ohms.
es un conductor, su resistencia es minima.
*"resistencia de tierra"* esta es la dichosa, la que dara un valor resistivo.
esta es la resistencia que hay entre la jabalina y el terreno .
si el terreno es malo, pues sera de un valor alto , si el terreno es bueno , quiero decir que es de tierra humeda, con minerales  buena conductora de la electricidad , pues entonces al enterrar la jabalina esta hara buen contacto con el terreno .
es similar a la conductividad termica de la grasa siliconada:
si nuestra grasa siliconada (el terreno ) es buena conductora de el calor >>> mejor.
si nuestra grasa siliconada se pega a el disipador bien, se embadurna y hace buen contacto >>> mejor  

bueno, ahora mas o menos tenemos las piezas para plantear el dilema .


CUAL ES EL TEMA ???
el tema de la tierra en cunalquier edificio o grupo de viviendas es un cable verde que segun las normas debe estar bien unido y no debe cortarse y bla bla bla .
pero , basta pensarlo un instante para darse cuenta de un problema serio:
el cable verde une a todos los elementos electricos que estan conectados a enchufes con tierra:
el lavarropas, la heladera, la PC , la lampara, la cocina electrica.....todo .
pero no solo eso :
tambien esta unido a todas las cosas de tu vecino y de el otro vecino  y de el otro .

si, segun las normas la tierra es unica (equipotencialidad y yerbas)  y no debe cortarse o interrumpirse y ademas es ......solo eso:
un cable verde que va a todos lados , unido.
y conectado a la jabalina.

quienes hicieron las normas decidieron esto:
un sistema carisimo.
que implica cablear todo cables y cables.
para que llegue a todas partes , uniendo todo .
y ese cable conectado a tierra.

claro, la idea es que si hay una fuga pequeña o mas o menos pequeña esta se vaya a tierra  y la jabalina que esta conectada a tierra me asegura que el cable verde tenga un bajo potencial :
(va dibujo en seguida)(ver fig. 0002 ) 

como se puede ver :
todo lindo , como se ve en la figura ante una fuga de una heladera esta se va a tierra.
un aplauso para el sistema  FUNCIONA BIEN .
cabe aclarar que si NO estuviésemos todo ese sistema instalado la heladera daria electricidad.
al tocar descalzos la heladera seria como tocar el vivo de 220v .
un peligro.
pero asi solo 1 v hay en la heladera.
es maravilloso !!!! 
tambien cabe aclarar que ni siquiera ese voltio cae, por que lo correcto es que haya un disyuntor en la casa , entonces lo que ocurrira sera :
cuando la fuga se inicie  se ira hacia tierra, el disyuntor detectara eso y cortara, obligando a llamar a un electricista y buscar donde esta el problema.

es un sistema maravilloso , !!!  no ??? 

NO 


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
vamos cortando para que no se vuelva muy pero muy pesado, pero fijense que creo ser bien clarito.

ahora bien .
¿ cual es el tema?? 

el asunto es que como ya hemos visto se coloca el cable verde sin interrupciones en todas partes para proteger, y a tierra.

*PERO ..... que pasa si la tierra falla ??  *
me refiero a que toodo ese cable verde que pasea por todas partes depende de la jabalina y el terreno .
diganme :
que pasa si no lo conecto a la jabalina ??? 

(fig. 0003 ) 

esto puede ocurrir por MUCHOS MOTIVOS  y lo veo seguido.
desde que la jabalina se sulfato el borne de conexion.
o el terreno se deterioro y ya no mide mas 5 ohms sino 100 .
o el cable que sale de ella fue cortado por personal que hacian otro trabajo (albañiles o quien sea ) .
en fin, no entro mas en detalles.
lo que importa es :

*QUE PASA ??? *

lo que ocurre es que tendremso todo ese cable verde a flote, o sea sin conectar a nada .
y ?? 
que si hay una fuga en cualquier aparato ese cable tendra tension .

es como si yo a un cable largo que no lo tengo conectado a nada lo conecto a travez de una resistencia a 24vcc .
que tendra ese cable ??

24v 

asi de simple .

pero con el agravante de que ese cable esta conectado a TODO , lo de todas las casas.

ENTONCES: una fuga en una heladera hara que de corriente todas las heladeras, lavarropas, cocinas, todo .
y para peor : el disyuntor de vuestras casas NO saltara.
y peor aun :
aunque usted baje a mano sus llaves igual seguiran sus cosas con tension y peligro de electrocutarse a oscuras.

por que la electricidad viene de otra casa .

(ver figura 0004) 

la unica forma de evitar que todo el mundo en ese edificio este en peligro es cortando la luz de el piso 4 .

(cabe aclarar que esto ocurre si el señor de el piso 4 No tiene disyuntor o no le funciona  y no hay una buena conexion a tierra ) .

tambien les aclarare la sarta de tonterias que suelo escuchar de el gremio electrico mas que nada apunto a ingenieros que defienden estas normas y este sistema de seguridad( y luego los tecnicos y pseudo tecnicos que de loritos o por conveniencia  repiten lo mismo ) :

*"lo que pasa es que asi como usted dice esa instalacion no cumple con las normas"
"deben colocar el diferencial y realizar una buena puesta a tierra " *

claro..........si...........chocolate por la noticia , pero eso lo sabemos una vez que ocurrio la tragedia.
mientras que ??? 
como se yo si mi vecino tiene diferencial ??
y si le funciona ?? 
como se yo si tengo continuidad de tierra y si esta tierra es buena ??? 
como lo se yo ?????? 
no hay ningun aparato que uno pueda colocar en su casa que me asegure /verifique eso .

es ridiculo /absurdo / torpe   el que te digan :
" pero claro, lo que pasa es que no estaba todo como dicen las normas " 
como unas normas pueden decir "tal cosa debe ser asi " ..........yy ?? 
el dia que algo falla el sistema entero se vuelve potencialmente mas peligroso que si no hubiese nada !!!!!!

por que si no tuviese nada de tierra el unico con problemas seria el de el piso 4 y solamente en su heladera o en el aparato que tiene fugas, nada mas que en eso .
pero con el cableado de tierra que une todo con todo  >>>>> el problema es de todos.

es INCREIBLE !!!!! 
lo peligroso que es .


y no termina ahi el asunto :
por que claro, me diran :
"pero che ........la tierra siempre esta, nunca se corta el cable y pòr mas mala que este siemrpe hay aunque sea 20 o 40 ohms "

NO .

1 ---- puede cortarse el cable en el piso 3 , donde se hace una derivacion o hay una union o lo que sea.
y de ahi en mas los de el piso 3 hacia arriba tendran esa situacion horrible que mecione.

2 --- si un vecino NO tiene disyuntor o este no funciona y tiene una fuga un poco importante , digamos que de tonto se equivoco en una conexion y coloco un enchufe mal :
(ver figura 0005 )    y enchufa en invierno una estufa electrica, la cual claro no funcionara muy bien , pero inyecta a la tierra unos 3 amper .
si la tierra en ese edificio es de 30 ohms tendremos 90 voltios  en todas las cosas de toda la gente de todas las unidades .

les parece bonito ??
seguro ??
intrinseco ??
como para recomendar ese sistema ??
como para EXIGIR  que se instale ese sistema ??? 


de nuevo les digo :
me parece TREMENDAMENTE NECIO  el que me responda alguien que esa falla se da por que no se cumplen las normas.
es un sistema, recomendado (no ) *exigido*  por las normas que tiende a convertirse en algo muy peligroso.
es carisimo su instalacion y posee un tremendo vicio oculto .
que prefieren hacerse los tontos y no decirlo.
o tapar a (como se dice en mi barrio ) "la gilada" con argumentos como :

pero esa instalacion no cumple con las normas.

eso es lo mismo que decir que el sistema de tierra funciona bien solo si se dan ciertas condiciones, que no son faciles y se vuelve engorroso verificarlas , pero bueno ya no es tema de quienes hicieron dichas reglamentaciones: ajo y agua para todos !!!!!

de nuevo :
no hay en el mercado elementos que detecten estas cosas y brinden seguridad.
puede ir hoy un inspector o un electricista a verificar todo , pero .........¿ y eso que ??
a la semana o al mes puede que ya no este asi y ??? 
ademas, si un vecino NO tiene disyuntor , que ?? 
nadie obliga a que lo tengan .
y si este falla ??  que ??? 

a ver , permitanme dar otro ejemplo:
si me dice alguien que va a ver un tablero y este contiene viejos tapones obsoletos, en muy mal estado.
y me dice:
*tenes que sacar eso y poner algo mejor, que cumpla con las normas:*
voy a averiguar  y hay interruptores termomagneticos, son faciles de conseguir, se venden el todos lados , no son caros y son buenos, desde todo punto de vista funcionan y son elementos muy confiables.
* entonces si , es valido el reclamo de dicho inspector .*

ahora si viene otro inspector y revisa mi edificio y me dice:
che, vos no tenes escaleras contra incendio ?? esta mal , tenes que solucionarlo y cumplir con las normas.
yo pienso :   ...........
voy a averiguar y no hay nada, por que el edificio ya se hizo asi........ sigo 
y me dicen que la unica es poner escaleras exteriores de hierro tipo esas que dan vuelta y vas bajando.
sale fortuna y son un peligro y solo sirven si y solo si.............
 ........... ..........pedir es facil.
pero si no hay una solucion en el mercado que exista.
 y lo que piden posee unas falencias ridiculas o vicios ocultos.......
y encima no se dice ........

que ??¿?¿? 





  eso les puede parecer a ustedes "seguridad intrinseca" ??


FIN


----------



## morta (Dic 3, 2013)

no me dejes con la incognita!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2013)

note deje.............solo que vas a tener que leer un rato 

ahora complete un poco mas el concepto inicial leanlo desde el principio .


----------



## morta (Dic 3, 2013)

Te falto el caso del vecino que quiere ahorrar luz y usa de neutro la puesta a tierra del edificio, asi la corriente no pasa por el neutro del medidor!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2013)

en Argentina con eso no haces nada:

el medidor tiene vivo y neutro (para su bobina voltimetrica)   y con que salga de el vivo la corriente ya el medidor corre, por lo menos los usuales .

ADEMAS como dije la tierra posee una resistencia , es mala como neutro a menos que sea una tierra buenisima.

imagina una tierra de solo 3 ohms.
que la usas de neutro .
si el consumo de tu casa es en determinado momento 7 amper  tendras una perdida de tension de 7 * 3 = 21 v.
y mira que te hablo de una buena tierra de 3 ohms.

si es mas >>> mas sera la caida de tension que notaras en tu casa haciendo eso que pones.
que como dije en los medidores convencionales No sirve de nada .

Pero la idea es esa que mencionas exactamente y si alguno intenta hacer eso de usar al tierra como neutro pues generara el problema que menciono .


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 3, 2013)

@fernandob muy bueno ese tema eléctrico y muy completo, gracias por compartir sus conocimientos acerca de este tema


----------



## TULLIO (Dic 3, 2013)

Fernandob, el tema no esta bueno, esta BUENISIMO.


----------



## chclau (Dic 4, 2013)

El tema esta bueno, pero para mi, seguridad intrinseca es otra cosa.

La idea es utilizar electricidad y electronica en medios que tienen gases explosivos, por lo que hay que reducir o eliminar todo lo posible las chispas. Eso se logra de muchas maneras. Una es utilizando bajos voltajes, barreras zener y tutti quanti.

Otra manera de brindar seguridad intrinseca es diferenciar entre un fusible (no hay contactos que se abran -> no hay chispa) con interruptores, contactores o lo que sea en los que SI hay contactos y SI habra chispa.

Ese es el ambito en que yo conozco el termino seguridad intrinseca. El ambito industrial con peligro de explosiones. No se si lo habran extendido al hogar.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 4, 2013)

busca en la web lo que quiere decir intrinseco.
se puede extender casi a cualquier ambito.

y lo de que el fusible no genera chispa no es tan asi, el tema es que esta contenido muchas veces en un contenedor, de distinto tipo .
se cierra y se abre:
se cierra el contacto cuando se coloca el fusible nuevo y al fundirse el fusible yo calculo que si hay un arco o chispa.
pero entiendo tu concepto y apuntamos a lo mismo :

si con 200 v tenes chispa y con 12v no >>>> entonces se usa 12v , por su naturaleza o condicion de no generarla (ojo, no digo que con 12v no existan chispas, sino , el que tiene un auto que lo diga) .

mira, segun lo que vengo leyendo para mi , por darte un ejemplo de "seguridad intrinseca" en un ambiente de gases explosivos seria:
poner el tablero FUERA de esa sala y en un ambiente NATURALMENTE  ventilado, casi al aire libre , eso seria una solucion intrinsecamente segura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2013)

Vengo leyendo y quedo pensando que cuando por ejemplo se le corta el neutro a la companía , al desbalancearse las fases aparecen tensiones mas bajas , relativamente inocentes y las peligrosas mas altas , pero eso es asociado a un "defecto inesperado" . . . y todos sabemos de antemano que no es taaaaaan inesperado.

Sin embargo el sistema es así y puede mejorarse con protectores de bajo-alto voltaje . . . pero estamos todos conectados a él


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2013)

si, asi es 2M .
pero el tema de neutro en trifasica suele ser desconocido para el usuario.
y si bien la conexion de N es mas robusta y confiable he visto grandes desastres por personal contratado de edesur que al parecer no tenian NPI .

pero el tema de tierra es mas comun , a todo el mundo se lo exigen  y lo pintan como la panacea, NO siendo asi.
yo en mi trabajo he decidido esquivar dicho tema, si bien busco fallas y doy soluciones pero en lo que se refiere a instalaciones y certificaciones digo NO .

es mas , te dire otro ejemplo que alguna vez se lo plantee a varios TECNICOS y ni idea tenian de el tema.
ahi va:

tienen que hacer el cableado todo de un departamento , digamos el piso 7 unidad 28 .
los contrratan para cambiar los cables de el depto.
por que son cables viejos .
ustedes miran y si, son cables muy viejos, ademas, solo por curiosidad miran el que viene de el sotano , y es de tela, muy viejo , solo 2 cables .
y miden y no hay tierra ni en el caño .

pero les dicen que la montante NO se hara, por que le corresponde a l consorcio, ademas ya trataron con otro depto y no se puede, es posible que caños obstruidos.

asi que quedan como siempre y tradicionalmente el cambiar los cables de el departamento , adentro .

que hacen ???
pasan el cable de tierra ?? *si o no *.

y lo conectan a todos lso enchufes y apliques metalicos y cajas.........*si o no ??? *


----------



## Scooter (Dic 5, 2013)

La tierra sin tierra es contraproducente, por eso se debe de medir en TODAS las tomas. Que se haga o no es otro cantar.
Yo tengo un comprobador de diferenciales con el que se deberían de verificar para ver como de tierra es la tierra.

Respecto al apartamento de la séptima planta....no se deberían de conectar al menos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2013)

exacto scooter.
y crees que alguien lo hace ??

sea tecnico , o idoneo, o "pseudo tecnico" , que hara ??? 
es mas, con toda al gente que lo hable me dicen que hay que dejar "el trabajo listo" o sea todo conectado .

y claro, en parte es logico, imaginate si a un cliente le decis que le hiciste todo pero NO LE CONECTASTE NADA  , el dia que hagan la tierra de el edificio debera desmontar todo de nuevo para conectar la tierra.
¿?¿ que te parece ??¿

con todo el mundo que hable incluso algun ingeniero me dicen que se deja todo conectado.
por que obvio :
1 --- no pensaron esto
2 --- esta el tema laboral

y nadie dice nada , nadie sabe nada  y encima te refregan que "se debe hacer " .

es un poco como lso derechos de el niño en el mundo :
le preguntas a algun politico todos dicen que los niños tienen derechos, pero cuando salis a la calle ves que no , y  nadie tiene la solucion.
solo repiten "los derechos de el niño ".

de la misma forma que te dicen que el tecnico debe asegurarse que la tension de PAT no supere xxV (ni recuerdo cuanto es ) .
si.
mira ...
" no debe superar" .
te paras frente a la conexion a la jabalina y la miras fijo y le decis:
"che...... vos no debes superar tal tension ........tamos ?? " 

como si eso se lograse automaticamente por que tenga 10 ohms.
o 5 ohms
o lo que sea.

si, se podria lograr si tuviese 0,1 ohms y fuese "ininterrumpible" .

pero no es asi .........asi que .......es puro bla bla bla .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*y lo peor de todo :*

*si uno como profesional que tiene algo mas de conocimientos que otros, como ser electronica y queres hacer "algo extra", algo para mas seguridad.
sabes que pasa ??
no podes ??
pero esto va muy de en serio:
por que te aparece  otro electricista   QUE SON ADEMAS DE IGNORANTES : ENVIDIOSOS
y en seguida le dicen al cliente que todo lo que hiciste esta MAL .
que no cumple las normas.
que : ¿ que es esto que pusieron"??
es una tonteria.
que vos no sabes nada.

si llegas a hacer algo para poder verificar al tierra y que quede fijo , como una alarma en seguida les sacas el trabajo a los electricistas matriculados que viven de mediciones y protocolos y te quieren matar.

y si hay un accidente , basta que vean cualquier cosa rara:
ES TU CULPA.
ahora si hay un accidente y estaba todo "segun las normas" , pero el accidente ocurrio exactamente por eso:  POR ESTAR SEGUN LAS NORMAS :
te diran que fue un imprevisto, que ocurrio algo inusual y nadie tiene la culpa .

*

para mi :
que te digan :
*"tal cosa debe cumplir con tal requerimiento " *
bueno digo yo, no hay problemas:
voy y compro las cosas : lo necesario para instalarlo y el elemento de proteccion .
pero .............
no hay NINGUN ELEMENTO QUE me avise si la tierra no es buena, o que corte automaticamente ante este evento o que por lo menso de un aviso .
no hay 
entonces .........¿ de que manera vas a garantizar algo ?? 
ademas, como ya puse al principio:
en tierras comunitarias ante problema : este pasa a todos , entonces:
si yo vivo en un piso de una comunidad , ante una falla de tierra , o sea que la tierra sea mala y que me venga tension de afuera deberia tener:

algo que detecte y avise o corte.
pero........
en este tema de tierra hablar de cortar la tierra es un sacrilegio 
te dira cualquiera de los miles de electricistas que son electricistas por que hicieron un cursito y  eso les dijeron y eso repiten que LA TIERRA NO SE INTERRUMPE .

pero de lo ya hablado no se habla .
y como lo que no se sabe no existe:
felices todos.


pero decime:
si estas en tu casa, tocas al heladera y te da corriente , cortas toda al luz de el tablero y sigue:
tocas lo que toques te da corriente .
y en un rato viene tu familia, tenes 3 chicos.
y toques lo que toques te da corriente .
que haces ??? 

yo NO dire que si cortas la tierra el problema se soluciona.
por que seria igual a decir que Dios no existe en medio de una congregacion de religiosos ultra ortodoxos en medio de un maizal  (campo de maiz )  una noche y que encima estan todos con antorchas y cara de poseidos.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 16, 2013)

En este tema, ya he visto toodoooss los errores que describiste, y definitivamente es un acto de fé, que se hace en algunos edificios.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 16, 2013)

pero el tema es que como insinue, a veces lo que vos consideras correcto , o incluso :





nasaserna dijo:


> y si he, desconectado la tierra de los otros locales para  depender de las tierras propias.


ves , esto yo no lo hago , por mas que sepa que seria lo correcto, nunca.
de varias charlas y discusiones me di cuenta de algo:
lo primero es ZAFAR UNO .
te parecera malo , pero asi es.

si el dia de mañana a alguien le pasa algo , suponete que ....
te dare un ejemplo:

fue uno hace 5 años y puso algo que vos ves que es incorrecto , o que el tiempo lo deterioro , y vos  CON BUENA INTENCION haces lo que dijiste y te marque  


nasaserna dijo:


> y si he, desconectado ............



CUALQUIER COSA QUE VOS HAGAS puede y sera usada en tu contra.
mañana ocurre algo y el que estuvo antes dira (quizas) que vos desconectaste lo de el .
o el ingeniero comodo y poncio pilatos que venga dira que  todo dependia de TU  trabajo .

yo he escuchado cada historia  DE TERROR y se que son viablemente ciertas por que he visto y vivido a alguna gente del gremio , asi que si , son asi.

ENTONCES:
lo primero es cumplir con la norma  y listo , para evitar uno quedar pegado (preso ) , yo quiero dormir tranquilo.
*escribir esto no viola nada, es mas, lo dejo abierto a que "alguien" entre y me diga que estoy errado y lo demuestre .*

pero en la calle, tengo un criterio :
solo lo que sea "mejora" , si vo una jabalina repodrida que me marca una resistencia de (infinito) , pongo la mia y la conecto con la muerta.
lo primero es no dar posibilidad de que venga otro (y son muchos los otros, y son exageradamente psicopatas)  y me diga:
hee........vos deconectaste mi trabajo , es tu culpa, tu responsabilidad.

NO quiero estar a la suerte .

fijate como sere que saco fotos como costumbre, para que luego no digan que hice otra cosa .

el ambiente, .......lo que hay es muy pero muy in-sano .
el gremio electrico  COPIME es muy pero muy vil , la gente es como es:
el tecnico no quiere que el idoneo trabaje y el idoneo se siente discriminado.......pero por otro lado si un idoneo ve que esta haciendo un trabajo alguien que no es idoneo ni nada , pues que se lo refrega.
egoismo al maximo , lo vi varias veces hasta que me aparte.
y ni que decirte de otros gremios, mira aca hay unos vivos que se hicieron su personeria juridica:
de porteros electricos CAEPE, unos atorrantes, por que no deberian existir, sino , cada uno se pone "su camara"  o consejo , o .......lo que sea :
de instaladores de ventiladores de techo 
de cambiadores de lamparitas, 
de instaladores de cables 
de ...........
vos imaginate : 
*camara de armadores de placas electronicas.*
si no estas registrado No sos un profesional , tus trabajos no son confiables, no estan respaldados por la camara (igual de todos modos no lo estan ) , que te parece ??? 


ya bastante esta con el consejo de electricistas COPIME 
y el de electronicos  COPITEC.

que dicho sea el copitec les mando a los de caepa  cartas documento para que dejen de decir que son una camara o consejo o que dan no se que , por que no es su incumbencia.

pero como te decia:
cada quien se arma la suya y se hace su publicidad y se hace lo suyo:
y dicen que si no estas asociado a XXXX (lo de ellos) NO SOS UN PROFESIONAL  .

entendes esa ?=?? 

si no pagas cuota a ellos te tiran en contra .

entendes ?? 
que basura de gente ??? 

y bueno, el que esta adentro defiende lo suyo y el que esta afuera lo de el .
una porqueria de discriminacion, de peleas, de egoismos.

sabes cuantas pocas veces he escuchado a un colega decir que el trabajo que tiene enfrente (de otro colega) ESTA BUENO , por que en verdad lo esta.
NO .........tiran en contra solo para descalificar.
por que crees que prefiero a este foro y no ir a charlas de el gremio ,  COPIME O COPITEC :
por que el foro es  TRANSPARENTE  y queda escrito y el que dice la verdad se sabe y lo apoyan, es imposible apoyar que 1+1 = 3,5 .
me entendes ?? 
aca en el foro es como cuando uno estudiaba:
solo vale la verdad, lo que es , lo que funciona, lo tecnicametne correcto.

en esos lugares entran en juego otras cosas muy humanas 
gente mala.

gente , personas, humanos.

por que no solo profesionales:
clientes, en edificios, te baja un señor propietario y viene quejandose de que las expensas son caras y que el sabe, que no lo engañan , que quiere una explicacion de por que costo tan caro el tractor de polenta ese y te viene con mala onda y prepotencia  .


(corregir factor de potencia )    


por eso : para mi en este tipo de temas no es solo trabajar bien , sino que 
1 .. segundo y tercero : evitar problemas yo .
por eso hay trabajos que no hago, lo que no quita que piense , analice y trabaje solucionando problemas, localizando y dando diagnostico.
pero luego algunas cosas que se busquen a otro.
que por clavar una jabalina de porqueria voy a quedar yo con la responsabilidad.........jaaa 
a otro con ese cuento.
que trabajo hay de muchos tipos para el que piensa.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
mira las normas de etica de caepe :
http://www.caepe.org.ar/etica.htm

c) Hacer comentarios negativos de C.A.E.P.E y/o sus asociados fuera del ámbito  correspondiente a la Cámara.

El asociado debe promover la cooperación y las buenas relaciones entre los integrantes de la profesión y no deberá participar en forma directa o indirecta en injuriar o desacreditar a algún integrante de C.A.E.P.E.

entre ellos no se pisan la cola.
si sos socio y ves que son sinverguenzas no podes decirlo.
entre ellos no se pueden sacar trabajo (si es una profesion de gente seria no veo por que siquiera mencionarlo) , pero TODO  entre ellos, me entendes ??
si uno es tecnico desde hace 40 años pero no se asocio a esta gentuza entonces ya las normas de "etica " no cumplen .
entendes ??
lo que es educacion y respeto deberia ir mas alla de "el grupito de socios" .
eso es discriminar , de la peor manera.

pero ni les pega.

la cosa es hacerse su negocio .
y el gremio electrico es mucho mas fuerte que estos de porttero electrico , asi que imaginate.
la confianza y el apoyo que podes esperar, la sinceridad.
*el que busquen la verdad por sobre todas las cosas , la verdad tecnica, la verdad de el problema.*
y no zafar y ver como le hechan al culpa a el otro que no es asociado.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 16, 2013)

nasaserna dijo:


> he separado circuitos y he colocado hasta jabalinas para algunos equipos exclusivamente, y si he, desconectado la tierra de los otros locales para  depender de las tierras propias,



EL caso que menciono lo debo corregir por ligereza en la escritura, el desconectar la tierra de otros locales, no fue desconectar la tierra de los otros locales, no los dejé desprotegidos, simplemente utilicé tierra independiente de la común, pero en el mismo lugar, luego cuando llegaron los ingenieros de la empresa hicieron una malla de tierras incluyendo mi jabalina, y recomendaron a los otro localess hacer lo mismo (no encontré las normas que ellos citaron) pero bien el resto lo digo en presencia de mi abogado.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 16, 2013)

si, cada 2 por 3 leo el ping- pong de que las tierras deben estar unidas o sea ser equipotenciales.

pero luego cada empresa informatica, de sistemas, de comunicaciones, de ...... recomienda su tierra aparte


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 17, 2013)

Estas en lo cierto, En mi casa que uso calentador eléctrico en la ducha para bañarnos, instalé mi propio sistema de protección, es mi vida y la de mi familia la que está en juego, y jamás utilizaría la tierra del edificio para mi estufa eléctrica y mi calentador,
 claro, para la empresa de energía, no digo el Nombre (sin la precencia de mi abogado, pero muchos paisanos la conocen).  viene y hace revisiones, mediciones y certifica el buen estado de mis electrodomesticos y las instalaciones (de paso te cobran por eso...), un día solo por ensayar medí la corriente entre mi tierra y el la del edificio, me dió la descarada cifra de 13.5A (mas de 70V de diferencia)
Reporté el problema y dicen haberlo solucionado, luego medí y dió 0A, y claro medí el voltaje y 0V,, y sin mas remedio e ilusionado por la pronta reparación, medí entre la tierra del edifio y una fase y 0V. , , los desgraciados desconectaron la tierra común del edificio, dejaron los cables así pues no encontraron el apartamento donde estaban los cables invertidos...
Pero eso es una de las muchas historias de terror, incluyendo la respuesta de la empresa.... ninguna

Cabe anotar que para mí es relativamente fácil colocar una buena tierra, pues mi apartamento está en el primer piso, y en la parte de atrás hay un terreno de tierras cerca a un río el cual tiene una buena humedad y bueno...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2014)

ESTA: 





 

es exactamente la actitud que digo .
( que es alegre, es alegre el señor , eso si ) .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2020)

fernandob dijo:


> ESTA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , hasta onde se Lionel Messi es un ejelente  jugador de Futbol , ahora Electricista jo No sapia , Jajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mono66 (Oct 4, 2020)

fernandob dijo:


> hola , queria comprtir con ustedes este tema, no suelo hacerlo por que es mi trabajo y por que el gremio electrico es de bastante "mala gente" , pero es un tema que quizas les sorprenda.
> 
> 1 --- seguridad intrinseca:
> se usa mucho este termino y lo entiendo como que es un elemento que "naturalmente " es seguro.
> ...


Excelente, no hay que agregar nada, esta mas que claro. Ahora que se podría hacer para dar seguridad a esas instalaciones ?


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Sep 2, 2021)

No se por que se usa principalmente el esquema TT en vez del IT, que seria mas seguro como dices sin conectar el neutro a tierra en el trasformador





__





						Sistema IT: Máxima disponibilidad con sistemas aislados de tierra
					






					www.bender.es
				











						Puesta a tierra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org


----------

